

New Google+ app for iOS - lleims
http://googleblog.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/google-mobile-app-with-sense-and-soul.html

======
lleims
After playing with it for a while it really reminds me of the Twittelator
client for iOS. Especially the way it shows images and other content.

